# Habitat



## kim86891 (Jul 16, 2008)

I would like to know if saw dust is ok to let my tortoise sleep on


----------



## Josh (Jul 16, 2008)

hi kim and welcome to tfo!
i just got your emails and it looks like you've found the right place to ask your question. i'll just reply here.
when people talk about generic sawdust its usually pine sawdust (at least around here, anyway). pine sawdust can be very irritating to tortoise eyes and noses so its not a good idea for bedding.
if you can identify what type of wood has been turned to dust, then you'll be able to tell if its suitable for torts or not.
what type of tortoise do you have? how old is it?


----------



## RTfanatic (Jul 16, 2008)

The primary problem with sawdust is it's hard to keep sawdust moist enough without it starting to mold. Doesn't mean it can't be done, but it's a challenge...


----------



## kim86891 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Josh I have a Sulcata Desert Tortoise, I beleive she is 4 years old.


----------



## 70ridgeway (Jul 19, 2008)

not 100% but i thought the fumes pine sawdust relesed was toxic


----------



## wayne.bob (Jul 19, 2008)

i believe you are correct 70ridgeway.


----------



## RTfanatic (Jul 20, 2008)

The sap is known to be an irritant to their eyes, and the fumes are probably not comfortable for them, but I don't think it's toxic.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Exerts from; http://tortoiseforum.org/substrates-t-2648.html posts 9 & 10.
from Post #9
I feel it is better to be safe than sorry when my shelled little ones are at stake. Conifers or soft aromatic woods (Pine, fir or Cedar) can cause respiratory and/or eye problems in tortoises. It is suggested not to use conifer trees as mulch or building pens for your torts. So I advocate Aspen or a hardwood when using woods. Here are only a few of many sites that state this. 
http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/substrates.html
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/cs-russian.htm 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinophyta
Of course I am sure there are probably just as many sites that state that it is OK to use it, as they also state calci sand is fine (which I am against due to documented impaction problems).
from Post #10 
There are studies done on human and mammals on effects of abietic acid, but not on reptiles. To make the long story a little shorter, pine resin seems to have some negative effect, though not as strong as cedar resin. Fir resin contains abietic acid, but much less than pine does. 
Also, abietic acid is volatile at 250C (482 F). So harm comes more from dust than "fume". 

So in conclusion I would not suggest sawdust be used for substrate;
sawdust can easily be ingested and cause impaction problems, and its highly flammable and very dusty.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

